# Smuggs Willows or Tamarack



## Betty (Aug 11, 2014)

Have a choice of either of the above locations for late Sept. We are traveling with friends, and we are all over 65. Cleanliness is very important to us. I've read mixed reviews of some of the other locations.

Can anyone comment about either of these locations...good or bad?

Had been considering the Oaks, but decided against it.

Thank you
Betty


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 11, 2014)

I have not stayed in Willows, but we've stayed in Tamaracks several times.  Be aware that from either location, you'll have to drive to get to the pool/village center.  Tamaracks will have access to the pool at North Hill, but it could still be a steep walk uphill to get to it.  As far as the units there....you'll want to see if you can get an entry level room, which is the 2nd floor.  I don't believe there are elevators in these buildings.  We stayed in both a 2 and 3 bedroom, and either one is nice.  Smuggs is one of our very favorite exchanges!  We have stayed in Oaks as well.  It is right in the heart of the village, and has an elevator.  It is a smaller unit, with a really cramped living area and kitchen/dining room.  The 2nd bedroom has a queen and bunkbeds.  But again, great location and an elevator.  Good luck deciding, and enjoy your trip!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2014)

missyrcrews said:


> I have not stayed in Willows, but we've stayed in Tamaracks several times.  Be aware that from either location, you'll have to drive to get to the pool/village center.  Tamaracks will have access to the pool at North Hill, but it could still be a steep walk uphill to get to it.  As far as the units there....you'll want to see if you can get an entry level room, which is the 2nd floor.  I don't believe there are elevators in these buildings.  We stayed in both a 2 and 3 bedroom, and either one is nice.  Smuggs is one of our very favorite exchanges!  We have stayed in Oaks as well.  It is right in the heart of the village, and has an elevator.  It is a smaller unit, with a really cramped living area and kitchen/dining room.  The 2nd bedroom has a queen and bunkbeds.  But again, great location and an elevator.  Good luck deciding, and enjoy your trip!



They have shuttles and also you can rent golf carts, in addition to just driving down into the village.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 12, 2014)

Tamaracks are newer than Willows and gives you use of that community's indoor pool, hot tubs and gym. As missyrcrews stated- depending on the building you are in at North Hill- you could have a steep walk to the pool area. Vermont ain't flat! The Willows are also lovely and spacious, but you would use the enclosed (bubble) village pool and hot tubs and would have to take a shuttle or drive down. Both have nice views, depending on the unit you are staying in. I like both locations- you can't go wrong with either one really.


----------



## Betty (Aug 12, 2014)

*Tamaracks it is!*

We chose Tamaracks in the North Village and have been assigned TA-54. Had a choice of that one or TA-40...both second floor entry level. Any idea which building is closer to the pool complex you mention? Have until later today to make a change if #40 is still available and a better location.

Are the golf carts rented on a daily basis in case my husband is interested in doing that?

Thank you for the info you have both given me.


----------



## hdmass (Aug 12, 2014)

TA 40 is a bit closer to the pool.  There is a walking path through the grass.  There may be one from TA 54 too.

If you enlarge the map it gives unit numbers.

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/lodging/resortMap.php

Have fun, Smuggs is lovely in the fall.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 13, 2014)

Betty said:


> We chose Tamaracks in the North Village and have been assigned TA-54. Had a choice of that one or TA-40...both second floor entry level. Any idea which building is closer to the pool complex you mention? Have until later today to make a change if #40 is still available and a better location.
> 
> Are the golf carts rented on a daily basis in case my husband is interested in doing that?
> 
> Thank you for the info you have both given me.



I am pretty sure you can rent the golf carts per day.


----------



## 2boyzmom (Aug 15, 2014)

You can rent the carts half day, full day , or week. Tamaracks North Hill has the best pool for families and has the only indoor pool in the entire facility. Call and change your unit if you want- they are very accommodating. BTW, the higher the number, the newer the unit in Tamarack.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 15, 2014)

2boyzmom said:


> You can rent the carts half day, full day , or week. Tamaracks North Hill has the best pool for families and has the only indoor pool in the entire facility. Call and change your unit if you want- they are very accommodating. BTW, the higher the number, the newer the unit in Tamarack.



Courtside pool is also covered with a "bubble" in the Fall for use and has a child's water slide and 2 hot tubs.


----------



## 2boyzmom (Aug 18, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Courtside pool is also covered with a "bubble" in the Fall for use and has a child's water slide and 2 hot tubs.



But not open in the winter...


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 18, 2014)

2boyzmom said:


> But not open in the winter...



Courtside Pool is opened ALL YEAR ROUND!


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 18, 2014)

Courtside pool is open all year...the water slides are not under the bubble, though.  Two hot tubs are.  Every time we've been there in winter/spring, it's been warm, pleasant, and clean....a nice place to swim!


----------



## Glynda (Aug 19, 2014)

*Smuggs*

Pardon me for jumping in your thread but are you talking about Smuggler's Notch?  If so, I've an exchange holding until RCI can confirm if it is an entry-level for my mother.  The only information the guide had was that it is two bedroom two full baths and PI-3X.  Does anyone know where that is?  Will Smuggler's Notch find us a unit that a handicapped person can walk into after I confirm a unit as the guide wants me to try, but losing my exchange fee if they wouldn't?  If you are not talking about this resort….sorry…I've never been there and haven't paid it much attention before so please excuse me! 

Glynda


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2014)

Glynda said:


> Pardon me for jumping in your thread but are you talking about Smuggler's Notch?  If so, I've an exchange holding until RCI can confirm if it is an entry-level for my mother.  The only information the guide had was that it is two bedroom two full baths and PI-3X.  Does anyone know where that is?  Will Smuggler's Notch find us a unit that a handicapped person can walk into after I confirm a unit as the guide wants me to try, but losing my exchange fee if they wouldn't?  If you are not talking about this resort….sorry…I've never been there and haven't paid it much attention before so please excuse me!
> 
> Glynda



Yes- talking about Smugglers Notch. You should call them right now and ask now before you do anything and explain the situation about needing handicapped accessible. I am not sure what PI-3X is.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 19, 2014)

*Smuggler's Notch*

Thanks!  I am going to call this afternoon.   The guide called for me and could not get the information so extended my hold and I have some time to get to the right person there.  I'm surprised that as big a resort as it as and having their own RCI reservation department/person(?) he could not get an answer!

I saw elevators mentioned.  Do many of the buildings have elevators?  And are most of the units on one level or have at least one bedroom and full bath on one level?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2014)

Glynda said:


> Thanks!  I am going to call this afternoon.   The guide called for me and could not get the information so extended my hold and I have some time to get to the right person there.  I'm surprised that as big a resort as it as and having their own RCI reservation department/person(?) he could not get an answer!
> 
> I saw elevators mentioned.  Do many of the buildings have elevators?  And are most of the units on one level or have at least one bedroom and full bath on one level?



None have elevators- well- maybe one- I think the Oaks- it is a very tall building. Most buildings are not one level, but many certainly have ground level units. Just be careful- because some buildings (like some in Sycamores and Tamaracks, for ex.) have the 1st floor BELOW ground level- so there are stairs. In those- the 2nd floor is actually at ground level. Also- some units at the resort are one level INSIDE and some are not. Sycamores and Tamaracks, Willows and Highlands/Aspens are one level inside- no matter how many bedrooms/bathrooms. All this you should just double check with the resort when you book. PS - you might just want to call Owner Services- even though you are not an owner- to try to find stuff out. Now that Wyndham is involved with the resort- things are a bit more complicated there.  I am thinking you could be in Poolside since those have 3 bedrooms or maybe Pines (but I thought they were only 2 bedrooms). Those both begin with the letter "P" as you said your unit was PI-3X and I assume 3 is 3 bedrooms? Click on this link to see unit configurations. http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/lodging/index.php

Are you a Wyndham owner?


----------



## Betty (Aug 19, 2014)

*Worth a Phone Call to Owner Services*

Even though we are not owners at Smuggs, Owner Services was very helpful in arranging for us to have a ground level (2nd floor) unit in Tamaracks for a Friday check in. The young woman I spoke with even made a notation on our reservation that we were not to be moved because we needed an entry level unit. It is certainly worth a phone call to speak with them.

I am so excited about our upcoming visit and so appreciate all the help I have received from other Tuggers who are very familiar with the resort and the area. Can't thank them enough.

Good luck with your request. I believe they will try to accommodate your request as best they can.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 19, 2014)

*PI-3X*



mpumilia said:


> None have elevators- well- maybe one- I think the Oaks- it is a very tall building. Most buildings are not one level, but many certainly have ground level units. Just be careful- because some buildings (like some in Sycamores and Tamaracks, for ex.) have the 1st floor BELOW ground level- so there are stairs. In those- the 2nd floor is actually at ground level. Also- some units at the resort are one level INSIDE and some are not. Sycamores and Tamaracks, Willows and Highlands/Aspens are one level inside- no matter how many bedrooms/bathrooms. All this you should just double check with the resort when you book. PS - you might just want to call Owner Services- even though you are not an owner- to try to find stuff out. Now that Wyndham is involved with the resort- things are a bit more complicated there.  I am thinking you could be in Poolside since those have 3 bedrooms or maybe Pines (but I thought they were only 2 bedrooms). Those both begin with the letter "P" as you said your unit was PI-3X and I assume 3 is 3 bedrooms? Click on this link to see unit configurations. http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/lodging/index.php
> 
> Are you a Wyndham owner?



No, I am not a Wyndham owner.  I exchanged Bluegreen points.  And I was told it is a two bedroom two full baths unit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2014)

Glynda said:


> No, I am not a Wyndham owner.  I exchanged Bluegreen points.  And I was told it is a two bedroom two full baths unit.



OK. Well, I really don't know what that PI-3X is. Maybe Pines. Again- the resort really should be able to tell you what that symbol is.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 19, 2014)

*Exchange Smuggs*

You're right.  It was a Pines unit.  It had one double bed in one room and bunk beds in the other.  Oh my!  Just great for my 93 year old mother and my chronic pain due to back problems!  Called owner services and they really could only tell me what my unit was.  She said that they have no way to exchange units themselves but that if I called RCI and gave them her number she would help them determine which within their inventory would be best.  So RCI did that as I held.  I have a choice of a Sycamore with a queen and twins and an Aspen Highlands with a King and Queen and two twins with an elevator.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2014)

Glynda said:


> You're right.  It was a Pines unit.  It had one double bed in one room and bunk beds in the other.  Oh my!  Just great for my 93 year old mother and my chronic pain due to back problems!  Called owner services and they really could only tell me what my unit was.  She said that they have no way to exchange units themselves but that if I called RCI and gave them her number she would help them determine which within their inventory would be best.  So RCI did that as I held.  I have a choice of a Sycamore with a queen and twins and an Aspen Highlands with a King and Queen and two twins with an elevator.



OK. That's great. Aspens and Sycamores are both nice units and identical inside. I am surprised that they said Sycamores was a queen and 2 twins. A 2 bedroom Sycamores (which I own) has one king AND1 queen with 2 twins. That must be what they meant? Unless they have an "odd" unit somewhere.  I didn't know Aspens had an elevator- our friends own there-never heard them mention it. MAKE SURE-double check- before you book- you can get wrong info. Make sure Sycamores is on the MAIN floor- the individual buildings in West Hill can be slightly different as I mentioned.

Both are away from the main village, so you will have to drive or take a shuttle or rent a golf cart to get to it. Not a big deal really. Aspens is way, way up steep hills at a "dead end". Sycamores has it's own entrance separate from the main village/resort. Both have their own pools (outdoors, heated all year round) and exercise room. Sycamores has a club house with lockers, a game room and a reading room as well.

I have asked these questions on our Smuggs Owners Facebook page for you, so I will get answers. I think Smuggs was just telling you the Sycamores second bedroom has a queen and 2 twins , but there is also a King with it's own bathroom- that is the way the 2 bedrooms are. And they have 2 bathrooms. It is identical to  Aspens so it is just a matter of what location you would want. You can find a map of the resort on the website. And- I will find out about the elevator in Aspens. Sycamores does not have one- I know that for a fact.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2014)

Glynda- I just heard back from an Aspens owner and he said Aspens definitely has an elevator! Now I learned something new!

Also, Oaks, Balsams and Evergreens have elevators.

As for Sycamores- no one has heard of a 2 bedroom unit that does not also have a King Size bed in the 1st bedroom, in addition to the queen and 2 twins in the 2nd bedroom, as I stated and that's what I own there.

I think you will be just fine with either one of these. Just make sure the Sycamores unit is on the main floor with no stairs to navigate in the building.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 20, 2014)

*Beds*

Thanks so much for checking!  I'd already gone with the Aspens given the report of the bed situation from RCI and won't have to worry about mix-up of main level or not. Location and pools, etc. really don't matter as we are more interested in off resort activities.  We will most likely rent a golf cart if we do use many facilities as we drive one here in Charleston more often than we do our cars.  I can hope that views go along with those steep hills!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 21, 2014)

Glynda said:


> Thanks so much for checking!  I'd already gone with the Aspens given the report of the bed situation from RCI and won't have to worry about mix-up of main level or not. Location and pools, etc. really don't matter as we are more interested in off resort activities.  We will most likely rent a golf cart if we do use many facilities as we drive one here in Charleston more often than we do our cars.  I can hope that views go along with those steep hills!



Well, that sounds just fine. Aspens is very nice. Depending on what floor you are on, might have somewhat of a view, but not as good as some other buildings. It is very nice, though- plenty of trees and quiet, etc. Have a great time!


----------

